# sand fleas



## Itzakeeper (Apr 16, 2009)

hey guys, here's a question for ya. I had a guy ask me "How do you hook a sand flea when you fish with them " ? I told him the way I do it ,but I know you'all must have many different ways,so I thought I would find him some other options.. SO I HAVE MY PEN READY TO WRITE THEM DOWN,THANKS


----------



## Jackalopehunter (Mar 17, 2009)

interested myself but then again i dont know what im lookin for, but how about puttin how you do it so you dont get 3-5 people sayin the same thing? just a thought.


----------



## Itzakeeper (Apr 16, 2009)

Itzakeeper said:


> hey guys, here's a question for ya. I had a guy ask me "How do you hook a sand flea when you fish with them " ? I told him the way I do it ,but I know you'all must have many different ways,so I thought I would find him some other options.. SO I HAVE MY PEN READY TO WRITE THEM DOWN,THANKS


oh yea, the way I do it is hook 'em right in the bottom at the back and thru the shell .


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

Itzakeeper--Here you go. I borrowed this from one of our fellow landlubbers over at the Boatless Fishing forum.










Here's a link to the thread from the how-to bait section (Bait Bucket).

http://boatlessfishing.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=58&t=2382


----------



## mwhuffman (Jun 16, 2004)

I do it like this...


----------



## Itzakeeper (Apr 16, 2009)

thanks for the pics guys,i'll print them off


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

*Hooking Sandfleas*

Down through the diggers(claws) then turn the hook around to come up through the body with the point of the hook exposed. This keeps them from burrowing up in the sand. JMHO C2


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

bait just sitting there just don't work for me. Three rods spiked is all I care to work at one time anymore. Lots of times get hits just after 4 or so turns . Usually time to change bait when it hits shore anyhoo.


----------

